# Can soft corals touch each other?



## kingsnar

^ or will they sting/nuke each other?


----------



## rbp 4 135

yes and no. some will tollerate eachoter like different kinds of zoos and shroms will grow in together, but others like gsp will try and kill everything it touches. leathers will allow things to touch them occasionaly, mine wouldnt. But a lfs near me has a leather that bumps all sorts of sps in the current, he says it never bothers them.


----------



## kingsnar

A zoo/zoa is a polyp right?

sorry for all the SW question rbp!


----------



## rbp 4 135

yep, zooanthids are a polyp


----------



## Puff

what abotu pulsating xenia? or frogspawn?


----------



## rbp 4 135

no those two wont get along.


----------



## Puff

not get along as in, "if they're right next to eachother"?

the guy who's 120 i checked out had a bunch of pulsating xenia and frogspawn, but they werent anywhere near eachother.lol

can they be in teh same tank?


----------



## rbp 4 135

oh ya, there fine, you can put prety much any corals together provided you have room between them so they dont sting eachother espically lps, since almost all of them deploy sweeper tenticals at night.


----------



## Puff

im pretty sure for the first while im just going to stick to some softies. as i dont want to have to deal with all out warfare between some LPSs and SPSs.lol
what's a good recommended distance to keep between softies?


----------



## rbp 4 135

depends on the size just watch them and see how far they deploy sweepers at night and move them accordingly. i have a bubble about 3 inches form some xenia, which is pretty close but it is just about the only low flow area in my tank.


----------



## Puff

i was at a really good marine livestock store the other day.

i was checking out the softies they had, and there were two "galaxy"s (is that the name??lol). all of a sudden one of them started letting out these tentacles...then the other one started...then they started going crazy on eachother. it was the first time ive seen corals fight. it was pretty sweet...for the sole reason that they werent in my tank.hahahah


----------

